# Recurve bow case?



## flingafew (Mar 19, 2009)

:tongue:Any thoughts/suggestions about a good recurve bow case. Interested in protection but also the ability to hold "stuff" inside too. Any thoughts about the Aurora Pro Line cases?


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

I went with the Cartel Midas softcase - check out Ebay seller garysarchey

I couldn't find a dealer near me to truly check out the Aurora case you mention.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Depends on what your doing most...airline travel then yea I would use a hardshell case (less you like having broken equipment from being thrown around). For the moment I use a simple Hoyt recurve backpack. Its great and provides a good amount of protection for getting your gear from the house to the range. I wouldn't expect a soft case to prevent a catastrophic impact such as a car parking atop my hardshell case might prevent....but then again I ain't one to leave my equipment lying in traffic.

I used to use a hardshell dynamic case but it didn't hold everything so it resulted in a duffel bag for it and the arrow case and all the other "stuff". Started to get rather bulky and all around cumbersome for simple day to day use. Try carrying a lunch, drink, with a gym/bow bag, tripod case, etc out to the car in one trip...its tough to open doors. Damn near killed myself going down the steps outta my apartment a few times. Now its all in the backpack and hands are free to open doors or grab railings. 

 Now just to get the damn dog out from under my feet and all will be well.

In the backpack I can fit repair tools such as allen wrenches and extra... well everything...hell I think I even have my spools of material for building a string in there. On top of an arrow tube, ALL my stabilizers, sight, riser, limbs, field quiver, chest protector, armguard, tabs, bieter sight tunnels and tools, I mean the list goes on and on. AND I know I could fit more if necessary. Only thing I can't fit is the tripod and scope....which I am working on that system....

Aurora makes great cases, so does SKB, and Vandguard. But I can't justify 200 bucks on a case that won't hold it all. (show me where the spot in a SKB is to hold your extra spool of string material) So make sure that if you do go hardshell, that it will fit all the things you need, easily. And keep in mind that your always going to have to have more crap with you than you think....never know if that damn rest is going to break, or if your nock is going to come untied on ya...gotta have those tools of inconvience. I just love the backpack cause it keeps the hands free to carry all the other crap...and its just simple. I believe Aurora is making some, along with Legend archery, and a few others...don't skip over them cause your worried about protection too much...that is less you are apt to leave YOUR bow in traffic.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

After years of lugging a SKB double all over the world, I have recently taken advantage of the clearance sale at Lancasters of the Aurora Pro Line 100 Midi case. I am glad I did. I traveled to Baltimore with two bows in October, and the case was so much lighter and easier to transport. And I coudln't believe how much stuff I could fit inside without all the extra foam taking up space. I packed my bows in protective sleeves and my arrows in a plastic arrow tube. Then my "archery" clothes and shoes went in all around the bows and arrows. Super safe and sturdy.

I'll never go back to an SKB double if I can help it...

John.


----------



## flingafew (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I use an SKB for my compound and its about bulletproof, but space is limited. The "new" case would be for my daughters new Hoyt Nexus and "stuff" so I'm leaning toward soft as it would be lighter. She's about 74 pounds (after a large meal). Now if I can just get her to lugg her own stuff.:angry:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but what about for compounds? Right now I have an Aurora, not sure which model. I got it from a friend who decided that it was too worn out to fly with. For going to local tournaments, it works great, but it is very old and falling apart. I don't know how much longer it will last, and it will NOT survive a plain trip. So, what do you guys think would be something good to look at for a compound bow case plus all my stuff (all of it).


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i always thought that the skb was the best case for 2 bows, it fit it all and protected it good untill i payed for the case twice this summer in oversized baggage charges. so for christmas my mom got me a pelecan 7000 case. its a tight fit but i can fit 2 bows, 2 doz. arrows, 2 stabilizer setups and two sights so i got the space for everything i need. i can post picutres of how its cut later if desirable.
Chris


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> i always thought that the skb was the best case for 2 bows, it fit it all and protected it good untill i payed for the case twice this summer in oversized baggage charges. so for christmas my mom got me a pelecan 7000 case. its a tight fit but i can fit 2 bows, 2 doz. arrows, 2 stabilizer setups and two sights so i got the space for everything i need. i can post picutres of how its cut later if desirable.
> Chris


By the way, thanks to Barb Larrick for turning us on to this case! 

Actually, I think it's a 1700, not 7000. In addition to not being considered "oversized luggage", it also comes with a lifetime moneyback guarantee -- "YOU BREAK IT, WE REPLACE IT... FOREVER". Plus, it's guaranteed to float in salt water -- so if your plane crashes in the ocean, at least your bows will be ok. :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> i always thought that the skb was the best case for 2 bows, it fit it all and protected it good untill i payed for the case twice this summer in oversized baggage charges. so for christmas my mom got me a pelecan 7000 case. its a tight fit but i can fit 2 bows, 2 doz. arrows, 2 stabilizer setups and two sights so i got the space for everything i need. i can post picutres of how its cut later if desirable.
> Chris




```

```



archerymom2 said:


> By the way, thanks to Barb Larrick for turning us on to this case!
> 
> Actually, I think it's a 1700, not 7000. In addition to not being considered "oversized luggage", it also comes with a lifetime moneyback guarantee -- "YOU BREAK IT, WE REPLACE IT... FOREVER". Plus, it's guaranteed to float in salt water -- so if your plane crashes in the ocean, at least your bows will be ok. :wink:




```

```
sure, lets see it... and confirmation on which style/part number..
Thanks for the info..
i too have dbl skb and it is a tank.... but weighs as much too, both of which means $$$ when flying.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

archerymom2 said:


> Actually, I think it's a 1700, not 7000. In addition to not being considered "oversized luggage", it also comes with a lifetime moneyback guarantee -- "YOU BREAK IT, WE REPLACE IT... FOREVER". Plus, it's guaranteed to float in salt water -- so if your plane crashes in the ocean, at least your bows will be ok. :wink:


There are issues with that. Pelican cases aren't guaranteed for Bear or SHARK attack, or children under 5.


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Pelican 1700*

Well, I took this with my iPhone, so the picture isn't great, but here are my two recurves packed into a Pelican 1700.

I messed up on the top foam cutting my limbs in. So I'm going to redo it, which will allow enough space for an arrow tube. But this case is at least 10 pounds lighter than my double SKB, and when I get around to it, I'm going to cut in some spots for my tools/accessories. But this case is plenty big for everything that you'd put into a double SKB, it just takes some care in laying it all out. FYI, there's an additional piece of foam that comes with this case, which I've cut to fit in between the lid and bottom, which holds everything nicely in place. But you could take that out a fill the case with some towels, clothes, etc...use your imagination.

And at $185 incl tax from Fry's...its hard to beat it. It has wheels too!

Brian


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

I just have to post this as well. We decided to go with something a little more secure, so I got Miranda a Kalispell case. They're a little more expensive, but IMO it was well worth it. These things are absolutely indistructable.

http://www.kalispelproshop.com/Products/Short-Compound-Bow-Case__BC381606.aspx

The single compound case is just airline legal, and there is no way it is coming open by accident. Completely sealed air tight, and welded aluminum. I just asked them to send the insert foam to fill both sides, then filled most of the lid with foam with a small area for arrows. She keeps two dozen arrows in that space, plus two bow stands. I'll try to post up a pic in a bit here.


----------



## fitadude (Jul 15, 2004)

gig'em 99 said:


> Well, I took this with my iPhone, so the picture isn't great, but here are my two recurves packed into a Pelican 1700.
> 
> I messed up on the top foam cutting my limbs in. So I'm going to redo it, which will allow enough space for an arrow tube. But this case is at least 10 pounds lighter than my double SKB, and when I get around to it, I'm going to cut in some spots for my tools/accessories. But this case is plenty big for everything that you'd put into a double SKB, it just takes some care in laying it all out. FYI, there's an additional piece of foam that comes with this case, which I've cut to fit in between the lid and bottom, which holds everything nicely in place. But you could take that out a fill the case with some towels, clothes, etc...use your imagination.
> 
> ...





I am with Brian I would take this case any day. Light smaller and bomb proof. I have seen many of them in use and the next hard case I get will be the pelican for sure.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I have used SKB's for years, the big double case or the smaller one that fits inside a duffel bag bottom. I have seen people set up that little SKB so it fits two complete bows etc. I have had pelicans for years since I shoot alot of different guns and they work great and If I had to do it all over I'd go with the pelicans. They are a bit cheaper-the SKB's have skyrocketed in costs over the last 5-6 years. Last I checked I could get a pelican for under 200. 

They are durable, FBI snipers put rifles in them-I saw a demo where a sniper rifle in a full sized one was dropped out of a 30 foot high window and the guy took the rifle out of the cracked case and shot a ping pong ball at 100 yards


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks for the pics and follow up s evryone... pelican in the near future for me.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

haha wow thos borderlimbs fit in there kinda crazy. i managed to get my risers and limbs and extender/vbar block/damper bolt part of my stabilizer set up all in the bottom of the case. i can post some pictures as soon as a get a good ct up top unless yall want picutres of just the bottom.



gig'em 99 said:


> Well, I took this with my iPhone, so the picture isn't great, but here are my two recurves packed into a Pelican 1700.
> 
> I messed up on the top foam cutting my limbs in. So I'm going to redo it, which will allow enough space for an arrow tube. But this case is at least 10 pounds lighter than my double SKB, and when I get around to it, I'm going to cut in some spots for my tools/accessories. But this case is plenty big for everything that you'd put into a double SKB, it just takes some care in laying it all out. FYI, there's an additional piece of foam that comes with this case, which I've cut to fit in between the lid and bottom, which holds everything nicely in place. But you could take that out a fill the case with some towels, clothes, etc...use your imagination.
> 
> ...


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> haha wow thos borderlimbs fit in there kinda crazy. i managed to get my risers and limbs and extender/vbar block/damper bolt part of my stabilizer set up all in the bottom of the case. i can post some pictures as soon as a get a good ct up top unless yall want picutres of just the bottom.


Yea, I got excited when I got the case, and cut my PSE XPressions in while just trying to imagine how the border limbs would fit. Two days later, the Borders arrived. I was close with my visualization, but should have been patient. Oh well, foam is cheap! And I'm not flying anywhere anytime soon anyway, but I'll be ready when I do.

BTW, I stenciled everything onto the foam, then used an electric carving knife to cut everything out. Once I had the cutouts, I cut those to about 1/2 thickness, and placed them back in their holes. This would give me about an inch of foam in between the shell and the various pieces of equipment.


----------



## bowgirl5 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have two cases-
one is my Hoyt backpack. Love this!! I can store whatever I need in there and have room for more (actually, the only thing I'm having issue with is storing my sight in there. I can't leave it on the riser, and so far I'm just wrapping it up in my team towels and resting it in there). Hands free, can accomodate 2 arrow tubes if necessary, slide your stab down the side pocket- it's all good.
The other is my hard case, just in case I ever do some flying with the bow. It was a good case, eventually my latch broke, but I think that was because I was just putting the stabilizer in the case on top of the foam, and the force exerted on the upper half messed it up. 
Backpack is gorgeous, and comes with a rain cover. <3


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

ok i finally have my case all cut and ready to go, ill have pics up tomarrow noontime

Chris


----------



## Jsabah (Nov 4, 2008)

Are those Border Hex limbs I see there. I am currently working on a Storm Case design because no manufacturer makes cut outs for border. Did you cut the foam yourself and if so how/with what?
Thanks


gig'em 99 said:


> Well, I took this with my iPhone, so the picture isn't great, but here are my two recurves packed into a Pelican 1700.
> 
> I messed up on the top foam cutting my limbs in. So I'm going to redo it, which will allow enough space for an arrow tube. But this case is at least 10 pounds lighter than my double SKB, and when I get around to it, I'm going to cut in some spots for my tools/accessories. But this case is plenty big for everything that you'd put into a double SKB, it just takes some care in laying it all out. FYI, there's an additional piece of foam that comes with this case, which I've cut to fit in between the lid and bottom, which holds everything nicely in place. But you could take that out a fill the case with some towels, clothes, etc...use your imagination.
> 
> ...


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Just get an extendable box cutter blade, use it full length and slowly. It will be a beautiful fine cut if you use a new one.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

My local foam supplier recommended an electric knife, and it works great.


----------

